# Broxton Plantation SC



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

congrats on finishing!! sounds like emma has some growing up to do (go figure being a greenie), but overall sounds like you handled things well.

what is next on the list?


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

actually looked at doing the Blackwater Boogie, bit Shari has to work and its a bit far to drive straight through alone, (11 ish hours ?) So havent made a plan yet. willl look at Georgia or FL rides this winter. Broxton SC is coming up again in Feb, may do it but would rather go somewhere new. 
Leatherwood Mt NC is on my list again but not sure my capacity. I may be crew, asst ride managing, or riding. 
havent really made a schedule yet. Gonna stick to LD's for awhile, maybe look at rides that have two day LD's.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Rabit run looks like a plane. I also noticed the rides in Rhode island today. At first I just dismissed them. As among other the things the route goes right through Bronx NY,,,,, um aint happening. Playing with google maps, I noticed if I go to scranton PA, it only adds 1.5 hours to the trip, but bypasses Baltimore, Willmington philly, NY, pretty much every NE city. Would probably end up faster with the horse trailer as it is all rural interstate after getting through Washington DC... Sooooo either Rhode island or Michigan for my early summer trip. Leaning towards place with 2 days of riding LD's


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Rabbit Run is a fun ride. Good campsite, inside food/meeting area, and even a bunkhouse for those without heated trailers to sleep in. Terrain is maybe not the most exciting ever, but a nice way to kick off the season. And if you want to ride 2 days, they have a CTR the next day you can do (and NJTRA is not bad in terms of craziness that CTR can be).

I was sorry to see where they moved the Rhode Island rides to. They used to be in september and I was really hoping they would pick May for a new date, as the NE has no close rides in May at all. Why on earth they thought having it the same weekend as No Frills was smart is beyond me.  If you want to come the more direct route, you just take 95 to 287 to 95 around the city--last thing you want is to drive thru NYC!!!


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

Blackwater Boogie is an awesome ride! I did the 75 miler there this year. Of course that is my home stomping ground.  Next year Diane is offering a 100 miler and i can't wait! Being that it is a 2 day ride i will be doing the 100 then the 50 the next day.


----------

